# Buddy List



## Flatlander (Feb 28, 2005)

What's this all about, then?  Specifically, what is the buddy list for, what function does it serve, and how does it work


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2005)

To find it
Goto QUICKLINKS, Open Buddy List.

From the FAQ:

What are the buddy and ignore lists?
The buddy list is used to keep track of the friends you have made on this forum. By going to your "My vB Home", you'll be able to see which of your friends are currently online, and be able to send them a private message. Adding people to your buddy list also allow you to send private messages to multiple forum members at the same time. You may add any member of the forums to your buddy list by clicking this button in a member's posts.

Ignore lists are used for those people who's messages you wish not to read. By adding someone to your ignore list, those messages posted by these individuals will be hidden when you read a thread.
===


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm familiar with the buddy list and iggy list but ...

 My vB home????  Where dat?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 28, 2005)

I think it's a feature we don't have right now.  I'm researching it.


----------

